# manzanillo questions.....



## georgia2 (Oct 12, 2011)

my husband and I are possibly coming to manzanillo for 7-8 months for his work. We have 3 children (small) and would be looking for a long term rental that is in a safe area, has room for us, and has a full kitchen. I am just starting this process, so I am not completely familiar with the area, but we might be coming in less than 2 months so I'm hurrying. I am hoping to stay on the beach

Any advice for areas in manzanillo to stay would be appreciated. We both know little spanish, but can pick it up quickly (at least what we need). We are excited to immerse ourself into the culture, but are aware that we need some support to get started. 

After reading other threads here, I am going to research the visa requirements and tourist related travel, but if anyone knows about this or knows a website that,too, would be helpful. He is working for an american company that has been hired to come work for more than 6 months- in the past for other countries, his company takes care of getting a work visa. But what about his family? we are not working, do you think we can stay the whole time?

Also, I realize at this very moment, manzanillo is getting hit pretty hard by a hurricane and the news articles I'm pulling up sound pretty bad with flooding throughout the streets. This is a volunteer work assignment, so if anyone is there and can report how bad it really is..... that would be great. It's hard to determine from news if they are reporting the one bad street that is under water or if the whole city is demolished. 

Thank you in advance for any of your thoughts on these items or any that you find helpful.

tonya


----------



## mexfan (Apr 5, 2009)

*staying in Manzanillo*



georgia2 said:


> my husband and I are possibly coming to manzanillo for 7-8 months for his work. We have 3 children (small) and would be looking for a long term rental that is in a safe area, has room for us, and has a full kitchen. I am just starting this process, so I am not completely familiar with the area, but we might be coming in less than 2 months so I'm hurrying. I am hoping to stay on the beach
> 
> Any advice for areas in manzanillo to stay would be appreciated. We both know little spanish, but can pick it up quickly (at least what we need). We are excited to immerse ourself into the culture, but are aware that we need some support to get started.
> 
> ...


There is a gated community called Club Santiago in Manzanillo. It is very very nice and all homes - which are beautiful! - are within walking distance to one of the nicest streches of beach you could ask for. There is a small convenience store in the area and some nice restaurants, as well as a large number of beach grills. Supermarkets can be found in the middle of the two bays, near the Las Hadas area. In this area you can walk to grocery stores or take a short cab ride. It is very safe also. The beaches are very nice for strolling, but some have very strong tides that prohibit swimming. If you have a car, I would highly recommend Club Santiago. Good luck and enjoy!!!


----------



## georgia2 (Oct 12, 2011)

mexfan said:


> There is a gated community called Club Santiago in Manzanillo. It is very very nice and all homes - which are beautiful! - are within walking distance to one of the nicest streches of beach you could ask for. There is a small convenience store in the area and some nice restaurants, as well as a large number of beach grills. Supermarkets can be found in the middle of the two bays, near the Las Hadas area. In this area you can walk to grocery stores or take a short cab ride. It is very safe also. The beaches are very nice for strolling, but some have very strong tides that prohibit swimming. If you have a car, I would highly recommend Club Santiago. Good luck and enjoy!!!


Thank you so much for your response, I have seen a few places in club santiago and have been looking a bunch near the las hadas area. I'm not sure if I will have a car yet (my husband may need to take it to work) depending on bus routes for him, so I'm looking in both areas. I believe the las hadas and playa azul area are close to some shopping, and on a bus route...? Safety is my number one concern though, since I will most likely have the 3 kids by myself all day every day, so I appreciate your response. 

We are very excited and he has put in the word that we want to come so now it is up to a few "higher ups". Can't wait to find out next week. I'm now looking into visa information, vaccinations needed, local transportation, getting the baby a passport, etc. I know people are busy recovering from jova so I'll wait to secure housing until next week. 

If you are in that area.. I hope you have faired well with the storm. I've seen a ton of videos that show the whole area under water. Again, thanks for the response!!


----------



## stanburn (Jan 19, 2009)

I have lived full-time in Santiago, the village not the club, for 4 1/2 years now. Anywhere in Manzanillo is safe to live in. It really depends on your needs. I would think you will want to live where there are other children and I don't think you will find that in Club Santiago.

I don't know what kind of area you want to live in. but if you are already thinking Club Santiago is your style, then I would recommend looking in Soleares which is the area behind Soriana. Close to everything so you can walk, good bus service, and you will have other children around. 

Solo mis dos centavos!

If you have any more specific questions, i can try to answer them.


----------



## georgia2 (Oct 12, 2011)

stanburn said:


> I have lived full-time in Santiago, the village not the club, for 4 1/2 years now. Anywhere in Manzanillo is safe to live in. It really depends on your needs. I would think you will want to live where there are other children and I don't think you will find that in Club Santiago.
> 
> I don't know what kind of area you want to live in. but if you are already thinking Club Santiago is your style, then I would recommend looking in Soleares which is the area behind Soriana. Close to everything so you can walk, good bus service, and you will have other children around.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much, these are exactly the type of things I would like to know. I have got to learn a bit more about the "areas" to be able to better discuss them, but you have exactly hit home for me. I don't have a particular "style" or place of interest yet. Safety was my first concern, of course when you read about "mexico" you get a whole different picture than "manzanillo" so I've just been trying to sift through the hyped up stories.

We are in our 30s with 3 young children. We have never been to mexico. I will probably try to find a preschool for 2 kids, unless we are near some playmates. We want our family to have a good learning experience, adapting to the culture, learning the language, making friends, and sharing life. That being said, of course we would also love to stay on the beach (who wouldn't) and enjoy playing/walking the sand. I'm trying to find a balance between "part vacation part lving like the locals" 

We get the word next week if we will be coming for sure, and I might take you up on some further questions. Thank you so much for your input. I now see there is a difference between club santiago and just santiago....I'll get it! We also have to learn about my husbands work area.... he'll be at the power plant. So our home will also depend on how long/far to travel, whether he will drive/take bus/or have a driver. 

Again, thank you for your "two cents", I'll get more details and get a better understanding of my map... and I'll be back.


----------

